# Eigene Items im Charplaner?



## HellofNorsk (28. April 2008)

Heyho.

Ich habe mir grade mal den Charplaner zu Gemüte geführt und bin dabei über ein paar lustige Items gestoßen wie das "Fickschwert" und anderes mit außergewöhnlichen werten, so dass mein tauren warry auf einmal 491k live und 232k rüssi hat oO

Ich denke nich dass die buffed belegschaft sowas macht, also muss es irgendwer in die Db bekommen haben...jez wüsst ich gerne: wie geht das und wenns mir jemand erklären kann wüsst ich auch gern obs überhaupt erlaubt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
HoN


----------



## Dalmus (28. April 2008)

HellofNorsk schrieb:


> Ich denke nich dass die buffed belegschaft sowas macht, also muss es irgendwer in die Db bekommen haben...jez wüsst ich gerne: wie geht das und wenns mir jemand erklären kann wüsst ich auch gern obs überhaupt erlaubt is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal ganz im Ernst: Es ist schon schlimm genug, daß immer mal wieder Items in die DB gelangen, die nicht im Spiel enthalten sind.
Du fragst gerade nicht wirklich nach einer Anleitung, wie man Fakeitems in die DB schmuggeln kann, gell?
Nein, das tust Du doch mit Sicherheit nicht...


----------



## Med!um (28. April 2008)

Ich weiß wie es geht^^
Aber sowas erzähl ich hier natürlich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HellofNorsk (28. April 2008)

Deshalb hab ich ja gefragt obs erlaubt is oO


----------

